# Starwars Light saber recreation



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So a local guy here in my home city is building replica and recreations of the Light sabers used in Starwars. If I had the cash I would jump on this in a heartbeat as they really look good and apparently are really durable They make authentic sounds and flicker when hit.

http://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=633169&binId=1.1203428&playlistPageNum=1

Here is his website: http://genesiscustomsabers.com/ 
They Start at around $200 and go up from there.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's pretty cool Tony. If I had a dedicated home theater room I'd buy a couple to hang on the wall. Opposing colors would look cool.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like $550 will get me the one that I want... I'm sure the wife will say no in fear of how much of a chick magnet it will be. :hail:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL Walter, If only I had a money tree in the back yard :spend:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Check out the custom sabers! Those are cool looking but start at $1,500. Guys definitely talented.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know hey! they are really well made.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

That is sooo cool, love the sound effects. He should go on that tv show Sharks and make a pitch to mass produce them. With Lucas' blessing ofcourse....


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1621134222/adaptive-saber-parts-make-your-dream-lightsaber-a


----------

